# best downhill rim



## margolin (Oct 9, 2007)

I need some help. I have a brand new demo 8 and it came with the dt swiss 540's. I ride some rocky stuff and have managed to bend them pretty bad after only 5 rides. I need something that is somewhat light, but strong. Price is not an issue. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

mavic 823s fit the bill, as long as your willing to switch to UST..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Mavic 721 for light and strong.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

I suggest 729's with stans tubeless.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

captain spaulding said:


> mavic 823s fit the bill, as long as your willing to switch to UST..


You don't have to run tubeless....


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

I;ve had great luck w/ the Atomlab Pimps.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok... rim time again.. (use the search function dummy!)

the short list goes as follows :

ex823 - tubeless, strong, relatively light, awesome choice
ex729 - very burly, wide, strong, somewhat brittle alloy from personal use
ex721 - light, strong for how light they are.

Atomlab pimps - strong, heavy... flat spot somewhat easily from personal use.
pimp lites - lighter, and coincidentally flat spot even easier. 

Arrow FRX - strong... very strong. kinda narrow though. 
Arrow DHX - incredibly strong - also incredibly heavy. never gonna hurt these though. 

Halo SAS - burly as hell. heavy as hell... but they pretty much are bobmproof like the DHX
Halo Freedom Disc - perfect width, light, very strong vertically, and pretty good laterally. **My choice for rims... after owning all of the above. **


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Transition Revolution- strong, heavy, inexpensive and of course all the same ones that everyone else mentioned


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

my vote is for solid stone wheels.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

here ya go


----------

